# Without the customers part II



## Ssthisto

Yes, it'd be much easier to run any business if you didn't have to worry about pleasing the customers. Even more so if you didn't have to worry about the customers accusing you of being incompetent when THEY did not read the Ts&Cs. 

Today's been a really bad day. One bad customer out of over two thousand (and a hundred or more successful transactions in the last week) ... but they've put me right off. I'm tired, I haven't had a day off in what now feels like months even though I know it's only been since the 25th...

And here I sit having drunk a shot glass of neat Absinthe just to try to disconnect from the whole situation.

At least my litter of baby rats is doing well. I always worry when I've got a first-time mother - which is why I operate a nanny system, one experienced mum with any new mum, so that if there IS a problem experienced mum will take over care of the babies - but Spice, my Cinnamon Hooded female, who was bred to Si, a Himalayan male that Bosshogg traded me, is doing very well indeed. Thirteen or fourteen babies, she doesn't leave the nest for long, and she is keeping the nanny, Badger, away from them. She's also tried to bite my nose when I've tried to count - which is why I don't know how many there are.

I don't often have problems with rats being bad parents - though Bubbly, a champagne husky doe, was useless (and has since become food for Mutt, our boa). 

Arrrgh, rambling. Blame the green fairy.


----------

